
Hacker News censorship? San Francisco crime story nuked from front page - marcoperaza
Whether by human action, or by the effect of some algorithm, it doesn&#x27;t seem like there was a good reason to bury this story.<p>The story: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=11561966<p>Screenshot: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;irJgUPD
======
minimaxir
Most likely it triggered the flame war detector. (a good heuristic is #
comments > # points)

~~~
marcoperaza
"Flame war detector". Sounds like such a mechanism, number of comments >
number of points, would have the same effect as a groupthink protector.

~~~
minimaxir
"Flame war" detector does not imply "general disagreement" detector.

~~~
marcoperaza
I read through the comments on that story and I see a healthy and vibrant
discussion, not a flame war that needs to be buried.

------
brudgers
Why not email the moderator, dang, using the contact link at the bottom of the
page?

